# room mate or cheap rental in cairns



## swimminggerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi. I plan on moving to Cairns come Aug-Oct 2011
Im very simple and really only need a room and can share kitchen and bathroom with others. I dont plan on being home other than sleeping anyways.

Are there any recommendations of how to research (from the U.S. on the internet) places in Cairns to live or share rent etc?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, there are quite a few websites. Start from www.domain.com.au . You might also want to try Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree


----------



## jigkyponker (May 19, 2011)

Another kind of accommodation you can choose when you are looking for the kind of Sydney accommodation that suits your trip. If you are visiting Sydney for business, Sydney corporate apartments are the one, which are specially designed for you.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sydney removals*

There are places in Sydney where you should look for rooms. Why don't you search them on the Internet just download google global software and after installing it select Australia options as you are moving here. you'll get the results related to Australian sites.


----------

